# precipitating platinum



## Anonymous (May 1, 2009)

hello everyone - i have had my first success at refining using the shor simplicity i chose it because i am new and inexperienced so i paid a little extra to get me started with a relative amount of less toxicity i recovered a 50 gram ingot of gold with some material left over to reprocess  .
back to question ive been searching the forum posts and have seen that hydrazine as suggested by shor, which they wont sell ,has a couple of different forms & may not be the safest choice to use as a platinum precipitate , i also noticed it stated other chemicals can be used as precipitants that are much safer , ammonium chloride was mentioned which i have is or can be used to preciptate platinum from aqua regia i am wondering if i can use the ammonium chloride to precipitate platinum from the sololution i get in the shor GC salt bath i dissolved the alloyed gold and other stuff ingot in ,
if my question is too basic please accept my apologies best regards goo


----------



## Platdigger (May 1, 2009)

Why do you need to percipitate platinum at all?

I remember reading with the shor system any platinum is found as a mud in the anode bag.
Randy


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 1, 2009)

> I remember reading with the shor system any platinum is found as a mud in the anode bag.



That was my impression, also.


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2009)

thank you for the replies , i suppose i should brush up on my reading skills, the color test on the paper towel indicated there was an amount of platinum group metal in the solution got orange and yellow . there was alot o mud in the bag . - goo


----------

